# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Gag comico presentacion sesion de mentalismo

## Moñiño

Yo no me dedico propiamente al mentalismo, pero como es una parte que tambien me interesa y conozco dos o tres juego y cuando los realizo suelo empezar antes, diciendo que tengo una prediccion de un hecho que va a pasar. Saco a alguien, y le entrego un papel con esa prediccion para que lo guarde y le voy preguntando su nombre, si ha estado antes en un escenario, su edad, si esta dispuesto a participar en todo y hacer todo lo que yo le diga, y le pregunto que si le gustaria ademas de pasar un rato alli, que le diera el 30% del beneficio del show, por ser mi ayudante ese dia, que no sea tonto, que hoy en dia todo el mundo cobra por un trabajo, aunque sea de ayudante de mago.

Tras la charla le hago que abra el papel y lea la prediccion, pues el hecho ya ha ocurrido.
En la prediccion pone:

"A la pregunta realizada al espectador de si quiere cobrar el 30% en concepto del beneficio que me reporta el show, respondera que si".

Hay esta, la prediccion cumplida y la cara y risas de los presentes, de hay paso a los efectos diciendo ya que vamos hacer algo mas serio.

¿Que les parece?

----------


## Gunter Benko

Pues a mi me parece genial. Lo esencial es que rompes el hielo y los espectadores empiezan interactuando desde buen principio, os echais unas risas y adelante con el espectaculo.

Un saludo y adelante!

----------


## The Jack

Si va con tu personaje esta bueno!

Tambièn hay otro  que es darle una predicciòn al espectador que diga NO!
Luego de hablar un rato de lectura mental (si existe o no, etc.) uno le dice al espectador que para comprobarlo uno le transmitira una palabra que esta pensando (o una carta). Luego viene la pregunta Tiene Ud. una idea de la palabra que estoy pensando? obviamente responderà que No y ahì se abre la predicciòn (NO!).

The Jack

----------


## Kal-El

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ...

Muy bueno !!!!  

Esto lo tendrias que poner en el hilo de chistes para magos...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Mencionar por otro lado que el tema de GAGS y MENTALISMO  está comentado en un post de hace algún tiempo, por este humilde servidor y otros foreros: lo señalo porque allí se daban fuentes y opiniones sobre este tipo de presentación, ¡y eso siempre viene bien!. Un saludo y ea, a leer que son 2 días...

El NO-GAG en MENTALISMO

----------


## Mago Manè

Jack tiene razon, depende del personaje.Pero muy bueno :D

----------


## emilioelmago

Piensa en algo que te guste mucho y que no sea yo porque yo voy a pensar lo mismo.
El espectador dice: en el deporte por ejemplo.
Tú muestras tu predicción y pone: Lo mismo
Más risas que con el No. Comprobado.
Un saludo

----------


## elmagopi

gages de este tipo hay muchísimos, yo los conozco. Bien sean para mentalismo o para romper el hielo en general. Hay tantos... Lo importante es romper el hielo con un gag que se adapte a nuestra personalidad, que quede natural y que sea gracioso, la baraja muelle, el pañal con la bolsa de papel y el chorrito de agua, etc, o el que utilizo yo y que es el de la pancarta con el dibujo de un velatorio, y se cuenta una pequeña historietilla que es muy muy graciosa, en el que se sugiere que para enterrar a mi abuelo fallecido, se le meta en un cubo de basura. Aunque yo últimamente estoy optando por contar monólogos de lo desgraciada que era mi infancia y cómo me hice mago. Da mucho resultado porque empiezas hablando de una forma divertida.

En resumen, posibilidades hay muchas y debemos escoger aquella que nos resulte más divertida para nosotros y luego para el público, porque el que se tiene que divertir primero es el mago, para poder transmitirlo a la gente del público. Magisaludos.

----------


## Carlos.G

Este gag funciona bien. Y creo que son importantes porque si estas haciendo mentalismo bien se crea un ambiente de cierta tensión y ayuda a distender un poco el clima. Tomo una pizarra y escribo algo , pregunto a un espectador que diga si sabe lo que escribí, por supuesto responde que no, entonces doy vuelta la pizarra y se lee "NO" (hasta acá lo de siempre) inmediatamente giro la pizarra hacia mi y pregunto de nuevo, " Ahora si sabes lo que dice acá , verdad ?" a lo que responde si, entonces la muestro y se lee "SI" ( Está publicado en Corinda ) . El resultado que he obtenido es muy bueno.


                                         Carlos.G

----------


## elmagopi

Me parece una opinión acertada, y como gag lo veo buenísimo. Como efecto de magia también, pero no como efecto de mentalismo. En cualquier caso, me parece muy buen efecto. Magisaludos.

----------


## Jorlando

¿Y nunca te ha pasado que al acabar, el espectador te pregunte "Oye, ¿y mi 30 %?"?

----------


## marox

me gusto mucho, esta muy bien romper el hielo con un gag =)
felicidades

----------


## Bubby Barton

Hola, 

Mi opinión es que esta muy bien romper el hielo con un gag, pero SIEMPRE después de haberte presentado como mago (mentalista en este caso), con un número "serio". Creo que el gag no puede ser lo primero que hagamos en la actuación. Bueno, un saludo

----------


## ismago

exelente gag el problema va si esque te pide el 30 % jajaa 8)

----------


## elmagopi

> Hola, 
> 
> Mi opinión es que esta muy bien romper el hielo con un gag, pero SIEMPRE después de haberte presentado como mago (mentalista en este caso), con un número "serio". Creo que el gag no puede ser lo primero que hagamos en la actuación. Bueno, un saludo



Si haces primero algo serio y luego haces un gag, pierdes tu credibilidad como mentalista. No puedes hacer algo serio y luego dar a entender que todo es guasa. Es un anti-clímax.

----------


## RAIMONS

creo y es mi opinion personal,no incluir ningun gag cómico en mentalismo.pierdes todo el misterio . es mi humilde opinion. para eso, ya existe la mágia cómica. saludos!!

----------


## elmagopi

Estoy de acuerdo contigo. El mentalismo cómico es mágicamente contradictorio. Que ya repito que no haría humor en un número de mentalismo, pero si alguna vez lo hiciera, lo haría sólo al principio; porque si hago algo serio y luego hago un gag, se me va todo el clímax al suelo. Saludos.

----------


## Bubby Barton

> Si haces primero algo serio y luego haces un gag, pierdes tu credibilidad como mentalista. No puedes hacer algo serio y luego dar a entender que todo es guasa. Es un anti-clímax.


Hacer un chiste después de un número serio no es dar a entender que todo es guasa... Es hacer un chiste después de un número serio. Y creo que es conveniente en cualquier caso. No se puede prolongar la tensión mágica durante una hora de show, eso agota al espectador. 

En lo que sí estoy de acuerdo es en que hay que separar completamente los momentos mágicos de los momentos cómicos dentro del show y no mezclarlos, pues el humor desbarata la tensión mágica.

un saludo

----------

